# bald spot on albino normal?



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

hi, i just bought a whight cockatiel,but she has a bald spot on behind her crest is this normal.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes! Very common anyway. A Lutino White face a.k.a. Albino. (All White 'tiel) is a combination of Lutino and Whiteface. The bald spot is very common in the Lutino Mutation. That's no doubt where it comes from. P.S. I'm curious what you mean when you say Albino Normal???


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

albino (aka) lutino


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Albino is most commonly applied to Lutino Whiteface. Although it is a misnomer. I'm assuming that's what shy bird meant as she also referred to it as a white bird.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well i am getting 2 pure white wf lutinos no bald spots at all


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

I had read somwhere that the bald spot on a albino was not a genetic defect.but i had to be sure.i was planning on breeding her with my pied.

Do you think it is a bad idea???


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It's considered a defect in a show bird but if you're not breeding her to another Lutino Or Whiteface Lutino and you don't plan on breeding showbirds then it's fine. It doesn't effect the pet quality of a bird


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> Yes! Very common anyway. A Lutino White face a.k.a. Albino. (All White 'tiel) is a combination of Lutino and Whiteface. The bald spot is very common in the Lutino Mutation. That's no doubt where it comes from. P.S. I'm curious what you mean when you say Albino Normal???


by the title i think she meant is it normal for a "albino" tiel to have a bald spot


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

sweetrsue said:


> It's considered a defect in a show bird but if you're not breeding her to another Lutino Or Whiteface Lutino and you don't plan on breeding showbirds then it's fine. It doesn't effect the pet quality of a bird


awsome thats really good to know


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Snowy (my whiteface lutino) has a rather significant bald spot but her two regular-lutino sisters don't. I don't know if this is just individual differences or it the whiteface gene makes an additional contribution to the baldness problem.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes it is normal for lutinos to have the baldness


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

"by the title i think she meant is it normal for a "albino" tiel to have a bald spot" Of course! You're right atv. Now I feel like an idiot! I should have read it a third time. Can you believe it that was after 2 readings. Duh!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> "by the title i think she meant is it normal for a "albino" tiel to have a bald spot" Of course! You're right atv. Now I feel like an idiot! I should have read it a third time. Can you believe it that was after 2 readings. Duh!


Don't feel bad - It took me a several rereads to realize it  we are all allowed to have our Brain fart moments and trust me i have at least 20 a day  

90% of the time if my head was not attached I'd lose it


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

One of my favorite comedians says how horrible is is that our memory goes at the same time our eyesight does because you'd be happy to where your glasses but you just can't remember where you put them.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> One of my favorite comedians says how horrible is is that our memory goes at the same time our eyesight does because you'd be happy to where your glasses but you just can't remember where you put them.


lol that is so true


----------

